# How much sand in Latex Paint???



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of mixing up some sand in latex paint instead of buying dryloc, but I am not sure how much sand I will need for a gallon of latex paint.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ghostess had a great point on adding sand to latex.



Ghostess said:


> Adding sand to paint is a great idea... but it has a tendency to get all funky. I used that method on some tombstones one year, and it took me twice as long to paint them.. of course, i added the sand to the paint while it was in the can (there was like 1/4 gallon of paint left in it). The sand fell to the bottom, and I had to stir it constantly, and then the paint lumped and tried to roll into crumbs when I tried to brush it on. But those tombstones look good! LOL
> 
> Someone, I think Bob Haas, told me to paint first, then sprinkle sand on the wet paint, then paint again. I'll try it out today and see how that goes. I have a whole sandbox full of sand thanks to kids that won't go near it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a link to an article I found. It's a common technique used for getting texture in wall paint or or a non-skid surface to flooring:

http://ideas.reliableremodeler.com/Article.aspx?ID=479

I think sprinkling the sand on wet paint is a great idea as well - kind of like rolling a fresh doughnut in sugar & cinnamon


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

hhhhhhmmmmmm... doughnuts...


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I built a facade a few years ago and literaly threw the sand onto to wet paint. Gave it a nice random pattern. I then painted over it. I have added sand to monster mud... That worked pretty well the sand didn't sink.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I've heard of many people painting their basement/garage and tossing on the sand after for both 'non slip' and aesthetic purposes.


----------

